# Wo bekomme ich in Zeeland Sandaale/Tobiasfische her



## _seabass_hunter (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo
Kann mir einer verraten wo ich in Zeeland die Sandaale/Tobiasfische bekomme? Es soll ein Top_Köder auf Wolfbarsch sein ,aber wie soll man die auftreiben |uhoh:
Gruß und Danke


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich in Zeeland Sandaale/Tobiasfische her*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Hallo
> Kann mir einer verraten wo ich in Zeeland die Sandaale/Tobiasfische bekomme? Es soll ein Top_Köder auf Wolfbarsch sein ,aber wie soll man die auftreiben |uhoh:
> Gruß und Danke


 

Durchgangsstr. in Westkapelle,der Laden heist Melis.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich in Zeeland Sandaale/Tobiasfische her*

http://www.meliswestkapelle.nl/hengelsport/10-zee-aas
aber hat der auch die Tobis ??Wenn ja sind die Frisch oder gefroren?


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich in Zeeland Sandaale/Tobiasfische her*



rolcinc schrieb:


> http://www.meliswestkapelle.nl/hengelsport/10-zee-aas
> aber hat der auch die Tobis ??Wenn ja sind die Frisch oder gefroren?


 

Frische habe ich noch nicht dort gesehen,nur gefroren oder
konserviert.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich in Zeeland Sandaale/Tobiasfische her*

Was kostet die da?


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich in Zeeland Sandaale/Tobiasfische her*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Was kostet die da?


 

Keine Ahnung,schon länger keine mehr gekauft.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich in Zeeland Sandaale/Tobiasfische her*

Ok Danke


----------



## Pippa (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich in Zeeland Sandaale/Tobiasfische her*

Wenn du beim Melis bist, sprich ihn auf den Kreek an ... und hol dir ein Ticket! Falls er nicht selbst drauf eingeht, frag ihn auch nach den "besonderen Bestimmungen", was die Entnahmeerlaubnis angeht. Es kann sich wirklich lohnen 


Viel Spaß!


----------



## _seabass_hunter (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich in Zeeland Sandaale/Tobiasfische her*



Pippa schrieb:


> Wenn du beim Melis bist, sprich ihn auf den Kreek an ... und hol dir ein Ticket! Falls er nicht selbst drauf eingeht, frag ihn auch nach den "besonderen Bestimmungen", was die Entnahmeerlaubnis angeht. Es kann sich wirklich lohnen
> 
> 
> Viel Spaß!



Brauch hier mal eine Übersetzung)
Was ist Kreek? Für was brauche ich ein Ticket? Entnahmeerlaubnis??Lohnen??
Verstehe hier nur Bahnhof:c
Danke


----------



## Pippa (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich in Zeeland Sandaale/Tobiasfische her*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Brauch hier mal eine Übersetzung)
> Was ist Kreek? Für was brauche ich ein Ticket? Entnahmeerlaubnis??Lohnen??
> Verstehe hier nur Bahnhof:c
> Danke



OK, ich versuch's mal :g

Kreek: wörtlich: Bach; Gewässer in Westkapelle
Ticket: Berechtigung am Gewässer zu angeln (Tag/Woche)
Entnahmeerlaubnis: Berechtigung, Fische mitzunehmen (im Speziellen ist hier eine Fischart gemeint, die im Rest der Niederlande nicht entnommen werden darf)
Lohnen: siehe "Entnahmeerlaubnis"

Habe absichtlich etwas kryptisch getippselt, damit ich keinen Massen-Angeltourismus auslöse |uhoh:|supergri


----------

